# Kommentare zu: Knurris Angeltouren sucht Partner an der Ostsee



## Anglerboard-Team (1. August 2006)

Ab hier kann diskutiert werden



> Knurris Angeltouren sucht Partner an der Ostsee
> 
> Knurris-Angeltouren ist ein Anbieter für geführte Angeltouren, Angelguiding und Bootsverleih an der Ostsee. So konnten wir im vergangenen Jahr mehr als 300 Gäste an der Ostsee begrüßen und für einen tollen Angelurlaub sorgen.
> 
> ...


----------

